# Live shrimp in the NMB/MB area



## aardvarkgraphix (Sep 30, 2005)

I have been down many a year and unable to find any LIVE shrimp. I know that it is illegal to use a bait ball if you are not a resident even if you have your saltwater license(doesn't make since to me , but it is the LAW) to catch shrimp. I will not be bringing the boat so I was looking to purchase some or be able to get them close the shore in Cherry grove inlet. I guess the last place I found the LIVE shrimp was(Here I am showing may age for SURE) on KITS PIER, whew that was way back if anyone remembers it. Any help would be appreciated even if I have to drive a little ways it would be worth it I guess. Thanks for the replies in advance and HOPEFULLY see some of you guys on Apache or around the first week of Nov.
Ken


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

u dont need to use bait to catch shrimp

find a mud flat at low tide in the salt marsh and just randomly cast net around.


or go to perry's in MI and buy some




or just gulp shrimp


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

ya you should be able to catch shrimp w/ a cast net in the creek at Cherry grove or Garden City pretty easy.

We had about two dozen in 30 mins of casting, plus the mullet caught. Plus I bought a pound of cut shrimp. Plenty of bait! No fish to show for it, but plenty of [email protected]!#$&$$


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

not sure about tackle shops on the north end, i dont get up that way. but perry's in murrells inlet has live shrimp for sale. you can also buy a castnet and net them that way. 

also, its not illegal to use bait balls to catch shrimp if you are not a resident, you just have to have a special license. residents also cannot use bait balls for shrimp with just a saltwater license, we have to buy a special license too.


----------



## Bill Stafford (May 25, 2010)

There is a produce stand on Atlantic blv going to GC pier that says Fresh Shrimp, I don't think anyone has mentioned that place. I haven't checked it out myself.


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

There's one or two little stands behind restaurant row in MI on the west side of 17 selling fresh caught shrimp pretty cheap also. My BIL always buys from them when I don't catch any live shrimp. These are about 30 count size, instead of my 42 count size live ones


----------



## aardvarkgraphix (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks all, I have thrown the net in Cherry Grove with no luck, I'll try Perrys. I must have misunderstood the regs, I took it to understand that residents could, my bust. ANYHOW, if I get some that will be GREAT, if not, I'll do with what I can get. I usually go to Calabash to get shrimp off the boats up there. Hopefully see some of you down in a couple of weeks.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 5, 2009)

If you are coming into Cherry grove on Sea Mt. Hwy... after you pass Platts go about a 1/8 mile and there is a place on the left that rents skiffs and has some fishing supplies...Right before you get to Fish On Outfitters.. Not sure of the name, but that guy usually has live shrimp. Also at the corner of Duffy Street and 36th Ave.. there is a little public area on your left going N, You can park in and walk down the ramp to the inlet.. At low tide you can throw your net and usually catch some shrimp... Good Luck!


----------

